#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Монастыри Гумбум Джамба лин и Раджя Даший Жунней (Тибет)

## Наталья А

Уважаемые форумачане, можете просветить, где находятся Тибетские монастыри Гумбум Джамба лин и Раджя Даший Жунней?
Если не ошибаюсь, первый - не далеко от Синина, примерно 30 км. По второму поисковики вообще ничего не выдают. Вот такая вот скудная информация))).
Спасибо!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Не ошибаетесь, да и второй вроде бы где-то тут поблизости, в Голоке, уезд Мачен.

----------

Наталья А (19.10.2011)

----------


## Наталья А

Спасибо, Цхултрим Тращи за вектор направления.

----------

